# Ik hou van jou



## Jerakeen

It's correct like this, isn't it? Or can you also attach a D and a W? 
'Ik houd van jouw'? Especially the 'houd' version seems to be used often, and the origin is 'houden van', but you cut the D away in this sentence, right? Could it be that this is a mistake, which crept in some day and is often copied?


----------



## Zandra

Yes, 'ik hou van jou' is the correct version. You can also say 'ik houd van jou', but that doesn't sound good. According to the rules 'houd' is possible, but you'd better not use it.
You can never say 'ik hou van jouw'. The word 'jouw' is a possessive pronoun in Dutch, like 'your book', 'jouw book'..


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Jerakeen said:


> It's correct like this, isn't it? Or can you also attach a D and a W? 'Ik houd van jouw'? Especially the 'houd' version seems to be used often, and the origin is 'houden van', but you cut the D away in this sentence, right? Could it be that this is a mistake, which crept in some day and is often copied?


I have little to add to the correct comments of Zandra.

Exept that -d and -d- are a bit problematic, there is not always a 1:1 relationship between written and spoken Dutch.

The letter <-d> at the end, which sounds as /t/ and the  <-d-> in the middle, which sounds as /d/ often get deleted in spoken Dutch, and not only with verbs. 
Oddly enough, leaving out final -d is considered to be 'standard' in _some_ cases, or at least acceptable colloquial Dutch. Leaving out the -d- in the middle is imho perceived as more colloquial, less standard... 

- ik hou, ik rij, ... don't pose a problem in general.
- wij _houen_, wij _rijen_: one can hear those forms very often, but I don't think it is accepted as standard Dutch. Mind you, the correct *written* forms are 'houden' en 'rijden'.

For one or another bizar reason, 'goe' (goed, good) is thought to be non-standard, but hardly anybody says 'goe*d*edag'. The bald -d- gets deleted in speech most often, resulting in 'goeiedag'. In writing, both forms are used.

In case you doubt, just pronounce the -d. You might sound very formal quite some cases (as 'ik houd'), but sow what .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## panjabigator

What does this phrase mean?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


panjabigator said:


> What does this phrase mean?


'Ik hou(d) van jou' means 'I love you'

F


----------



## Lugubert

Another peculiar Dutch d: _Goedemorgen_ 'good morning' is normally pronounced _goejemorge_. (The loss of final n has been covered in another thread.)


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Lugubert said:


> ... The loss of final n has been covered in another thread.



Hej, Lugubert!

I wonder, can you point me to this thread?

Loss of final n in Dutch is a subject that particularly interests me. _(It takes all sorts to make a world...!)

_Wynn


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Wynn Mathieson said:


> Hej, Lugubert!
> 
> I wonder, can you point me to this thread?
> 
> Loss of final n in Dutch is a subject that particularly interests me. _(It takes all sorts to make a world...!)_
> 
> Wynn


 
 It was the http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=327575 thread.


----------

